# Augustine's On Free Choice of the Will



## cih1355 (Dec 19, 2009)

What do you think of Augustine's book, _On Free Choice of the Will_? How would you compare _The Freedom of the Will _ by Jonathan Edwards with Augustine's book? The reason why I'm asking is because I have read the book by Jonathan Edwards and I'm thinking about reading the book by Augustine.


----------



## Sven (Dec 19, 2009)

I have not read that book yet, but I have read other works of Augustine that deal with the question of free will. I have found that Calvin utilizes Augustine on the idea of free will. Many of his arguments are similar to Augustine's. Edward's arguments are in Freedom of the Will are very similar to Calvin and Augustine. After you read Augustine, I would read Calvin's Bondage and Liberation of the Will, and Luther's Bondage of the Will.


----------



## Bengibor (Dec 19, 2009)

you should definitely read St. Augustine. He's one of the greatest minds and doctors of the early church. Calvin and Luther heavily relied on his writings. 
if you want to read more on election and free will do read his treatise on predestination and the treatise on perseverance of saints. He's absolutely phenomenal


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 19, 2009)

If you can, pick up a copy like mine that has as an appendix references in his "retractions" where he refined and further clarified what he wrote at points in "on free will."

Augustin's opponents (chiefly Pelagius) sought to use some of his own words from this earlier work against him at several points. So, he rebuts them and clarifies.


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought Augustine's book, _On Free Choice of the Will_, and I recently finished reading it including the _Reconsiderations_.


----------

